# Gingery Foundry



## Tool Post (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello all,
 Layed off, going nuts, starting cleaning out a closet and what should I find? Books 1 though 7 Build your own metal working shop from scrap. Always wanted to make some of the equipment just didn't have the time. So I am starting on the foundry with my 13 year old son. Here are some pics. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kermit (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is something you might need and doesn't just show up at a scrap yard everyday.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#firebricks/=t246p


A question for you. Where did the books come from? Who is the Author? Google books doesn't show much about home foundry work. Just the stuff done by the" big boys" TONS at time. It sounds like a series of tomes that would interest me alot.


Kermit


----------



## Tool Post (Mar 1, 2009)

The books are written by David J. Gingery and can be found at http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/series/index.html
He doesn't believe in buying much for this series, make yourself, or find it for free in the scrap yard, or trash. His series starts off with the Charcoal Foundry and use it to build a lathe, then a shaper, then a mill, etc. Each piece you build helps to build the next and make modifications to previous piece. 
 The younger generation just want to push buttons and not learn the old school way of doing things in the shop, that is why I am doing this with my son ( it may teach us both something ).


----------



## 4156df (Mar 1, 2009)

Tool Post,

Great start to a super thread. Please keep us posted as you move along with your foundry...

Dennis


----------



## cfellows (Mar 1, 2009)

I've built several foundry furnaces over the years, mostly based on Gingery's designs. My first couple of furnaces were made to run on charcoal. They work fine if you have a safe, outdoor area to run them. All they need is an old hair dryer to power them. 

I've also built a a couple of electric powered furnaces. These will run on 120 volts, you can run them inside your garage, with proper safety considerations, and they are easy to set up.

Finally I built a gas furnace. It works good too, but takes more set up than the electric, must be run outside, and is kind of noisy.

You can buy most of the materials you need for any kind of furnace, including electric at:

http://www.budgetcastingsupply.com/

You can also buy castable refractory at a better price from 

http://home.comcast.net/~eellis2/EllisCustomKnifeworks/castablerefractory.html

Happy to answer any questions you have.

Chuck


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking forward to reading more about your adventure. Good bonding with the young un as well!


----------

